# What size cork



## wctisue (Mar 15, 2009)

We've got some decorativebottles that I'd like to use for wine. 


The singleton bottle says "James Plagnoil Marseille France" on the bottle. When I google it I presume it is an old olive oil bottle. The neck feels the same size as a regular wine bottle.


The three bottles have very narrow throats down the bottle and I can't even get my pinkie finger down the bottle.


Do I just shove a regular cork down the first bottle? How do I figure out what size cork goes in the decorative bottles?


Wayne


Pictures? Not going to happen. I even tried to use the picture resizer and even the "small"wouldn't upload. So we'll discuss without helpful pictures.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2009)

If you can fit a dime in their almost perfectly then a #9, if it dont fit in then #8.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2009)

wade said:


> If you can fit a dime in their almost perfectly then a #9, if it dont fit in then #8.




Well I'll be.. I must ask. 
How did you finds that info? That's neat like something the Science Guy on the "Green network" would say.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2009)

Something I learned when I first started wine making from a LHBS.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 16, 2009)

Wayne most times that people can't get pictures loaded it ends up being that they have a special character in the name. It won't load with anything [email protected]#$%^&amp;*()+ etc in the name. See how it makes weird things happen even like the characters I just put in, a link was created!


----------



## fish1onthefly (Mar 19, 2009)

When all else fails on resizing pictures I use Photobucket..free on the net. 
www.photobucket.com you uplaod your pictures and it does the resizing from avatars all the way to well whatever! It gives you options for links to all sizes of your pic's. It is the easiest way I have found to post pictures to to this and other forums. Good luck!


----------

